# How to remove driveshaft on 5205?



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

I see the two pins and have pulled them out but the shaft wont come off.

I broke it and need to weld it.

Any ideas how it comes off?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy GFC Firefighter,

See attached parts diagram. You have pulled the roll pins, so now you have to move the shaft one way or the other, to clear the coupler, then pull it out. 

You plan to weld the driveshaft? If you don't get it absolutely true, you introduce eccentricity and vibration to the system?? How much does a new shaft cost??


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Man $375 for the shaft at the stealership.

Asked him how much it was without the green paint. Few cents off.

Gahh


----------

